# Ridgid drill press. Any good?



## Patrick. (Jul 11, 2011)

Is the DP15000 a good drill press? There is one on CL for$ 100.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I've never heard an ill word spoken about that press. If it's clean and runs, that's 1/3 the retail price. If your looking for one I'd jump and see if they'll take $80.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

DP's are among the simpler tools, and most work pretty well. If it's in reasonable shape and runs good, $100 is a pretty good buy IMO....but as ACP suggests, never hurts to offer less!


----------



## Patrick. (Jul 11, 2011)

knotscott said:


> DP's are among the simpler tools, and most work pretty well. If it's in reasonable shape and runs good, $100 is a pretty good buy IMO....but as ACP suggests, never hurts to offer less!


Im never one to offer full price, especially on a CL purchase.  

I dont know if I really need a DP but the price looked pretty decent for a 15 inch model. I need a bigger garage....:yes:


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

I hear ya on that Patrick, i saw that too than i thought to myself wow at this point the 10" delta bench top is a debate if it fits or not. Originally I was setting everything up to where i could set everything to the sides and pull the truck in when we get one of our lovely Iowa hail storms, that notion is completely out of the realm now. If only i could figure out how much power i actually use with the tool's I'd attempt to rent the neighbors 21x25 empty garage complete with a 50 or 60 amp sub panel already there as well as an old wood burner flu.


----------



## Patrick. (Jul 11, 2011)

Another question about the DP....there is scant info online about the 15000 model. Is that the same as the 1500? One thing I did find is that the older model Ridgid DPs were built by Emerson.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Patrick. said:


> Another question about the DP....there is scant info online about the 15000 model. Is that the same as the 1500? One thing I did find is that the older model Ridgid DPs were built by Emerson.


They're all built by Emerson, it's the parent Co. They're pretty good DP's I have a new 15" from them. Kinda lacking on bells and whistles, but I think you'd do good for that price.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

It's the same as the 15000, I think that's a typo. They only make the 1500. ridgid.com would have the info you want and probably a download for the manual too. I think that's a 1/2HP, 3 3/4" quill travel DP with a light socket between the chuck and the post. DP's don't take up too much room. Plus you can always expand later.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

Patrick. said:


> Is the DP15000 a good drill press? There is one on CL for$ 100.


Very good, with one possible problem area. Ridgid has since replaced it with the DP1550. The reason they did this was because the earlier model had vent slots in the motor housing that could potentially allow the motor to inhale dust chips. The later model better seals off the motor. I reviewed that later one at:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/ridgid-floor-model-drill-press-dp1550-6933/

Except for the motor, what applies to the later one should apply to the earlier version.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## johnnyb (Dec 22, 2010)

Patrick. said:


> Is the DP15000 a good drill press? There is one on CL for$ 100.


For $100, you can't beat the price. I looked at quite few brands of DP from CL and most of them (under 200) were no good. I got lucky and ended up buying DP1550 from Home Depot on clearance for $210 out the door. It's an excellent DP and I have no complaints. :no:

JB


----------

